# REW question



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

If I have a laptop with only one combo mic/headphone can I use splitter something like this to make all necessary connections?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0... combo jack&qid=1452571960&ref_=sr_1_5&sr=8-5


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Only if the computer has provisions to change the mic input to a line level input. As far as I know, there isn’t a mic that will plug directly into a computer that is suitable for use with REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok! Got a little confused. Don't have laptop at the moment and am looking to get one. 

I thought read something about having line out and a line in jacks. as long as I have a usb for mic and a headphone/mic jack I should be good. Dang these laptops are not really getting any cheaper. If I have to get one I should get a decent one. IDK


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are using a USB mic for input then you can use the headphone connector for output, whether it is a combo connector or headphone only.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a difference in where one purchases a usb mic from?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Only if you buy it from someone who does their own calibration (such as Cross Spectrum). If you are using the manufacturer's calibration then it makes no difference where you get the mic.


----------

